# Merry Christmas!



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2012)

In a nation that seems to have lost it's moral compass, may I be the first to wish everyone here a safe and blessed Christmas!

Safe travel and enjoy your time with family and friends or animals (for us hunters).

*Peace!*


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Chtistmas to all on the board and your famlies also. May 2013 be blessed.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 20, 2012)

i wouldn't say the entire county's gone to heck. just a certain few, and the media gives it all to much attention. merry christmas to all, happy new year, good health and prosperity in the new year


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2012)

hope you have a white christmas!!!!!!!!!!

Hope santa brings me an Ipad, so I can stop doing windsheild inspections, and start doing facetime inspections!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codeworks (Dec 20, 2012)

it rarely snows here in this part of texas, but i'd welcome it


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to All! Hopefully next year will be kind to us all. Have a Happy New Year......:cheers


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 20, 2012)

Knock, knock

*Who's there?

Mary

*Mary who?

Merry Christmas

Knock, knock

*Who's there?

Chris

*Chris who?

Christmas

Happy Holiday!

"What holiday is it?"

Christmas!

"Merry Christmas to you too"

May God bless you with good health, happiness and peace.

Francis


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 21, 2012)

End of the world did not happen. Again.

So I hope you all have a very merry christmas.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2012)

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> End of the world did not happen. Again.So I hope you all have a very merry christmas.


Amazing how many people will grasp at anything but refuse to even look at the BOOK that has the answers to which they seek

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## rshuey (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas!

I sent out 70 Christmas cards that say "Merry Christmas" on the front. I hope I have offended someone.

I heard a poll the 37% of the kids polled thought Santa Clause was the first visitor to see Baby Jesus.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2012)

> I heard a poll the 37% of the kids polled thought Santa Clause was the first visitor to see Baby Jesus.


Externally, that cracks me up but internally it's just another example on how I started this thread!  I'm also proud to wear my faith on my sleeve!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year. Remember that Jesus is the reason for the season.


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 22, 2012)

*M**erry Christmas!*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2012)

May God bless you and keep you close; and a Merry Christmas to ya'll


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2012)

So what is the traditional Merry Christmas dinner????


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2012)

We do soups for Christmas Eve, and stick with turkey and ham for Christmas Day. Sometime through a brisket in the mix also..........................


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2012)

Daughter is going get her teacher's certificate and a Masters degree; so I'll be having bologna sandwichs and pork n beans; but I love both so it's all good.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all on the BB. We who have been on this BB or the old ICC have been wishing Merry Christmas to each other for a number of years. Some I have met a few I like to forget, but be safe and enjoy.

CDA: make sure you get Ipad for dummies at staples!

FM: We most definitely have lost our way.

To all it will be ham! Just decided that there are too many Turkeys in Washington and I don't need one looking at me while I eat.


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2012)

Great, Santa brought me an early present, broke smoking garbage disposal.

Well cannot get permit today, hope Santa does not put me on the naughty list


----------



## 97Springer (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## DRP (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum 97Springer!

Merry Christmas to all, I just step back and let Mom and my sisters decide on the main event, we're taking the apple pies and I'm not sure how many cookies she baked. Well, not sure how many will make it till then, still a little damaged from quality control work


----------



## conarb (Dec 23, 2012)

​


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2012)

97Springer said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all.


welcom, welcome, welcome!

how did you find us??

so california or canada??? ontario


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2012)

conarb said:
			
		

> ​


showoff, but merry christmas!!!!


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2012)

Praying for all those in harms way

(CNN) - At least two firefighters died when they were shot at the scene of a blaze in upstate New York on Monday, police said.

Two other firefighters were injured, police in Webster, New York, told reporters.

Authorities believe one or more shooters took aim at the firefighters after they left their vehicles, Police Chief Gerald Pickering said.

It was unclear whether there were any suspects.

"We have different individuals that were possible people with knowledge, but at this point I can't really comment," Monroe County Sheriff Patrick O'Flynn told reporters.

and unforuantlly one police officer:::

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/Bellaire-police-officer-killed-in-shooting-4143392.php


----------



## jpranch (Dec 24, 2012)

It's all quiet here now. Snow falling, not much wind. So much to take in from the following days, weeks, & year. Here is wishing you and yours the very best.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 25, 2012)

Today we all agree. Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## Alias (Dec 25, 2012)

A very snowy, Merry Christmas one and all!

Sue


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 25, 2012)

No snow here, lots of family.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas from snowy Northern Colorado!


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas Everyone!*  White Christmas in Chi-Town...


----------



## pwood (Dec 27, 2012)

belated merry christmas to all. 5 feet of snow the last 5 days so thought i would check in with the rest of the world now that i got out!


----------

